# Ο συλλαβισμός των λέξεων



## sarant (Oct 19, 2013)

Αν σε ένα κείμενο έχω τη λέξη "προϋποθέσεις" και τυπωθεί σε βιβλίο και τα φέρει ο διάολος να τελειώνει η σειρά στο προ-, το "υποθέσεις" στην από κάτω αράδα θα έχει διαλυτικά πάνω στο υ;


----------



## Earion (Oct 19, 2013)

Δυστυχώς ναι. Είναι θέμα λογισμικού. Αν του αφαιρέσεις με το χέρι τα διαλυτικά, θα αλλάξει το συλλαβισμό και θα το κάνει *_πρου-ποθέσεις_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2013)

Και καλά θα κάνει το λογισμικό, αφού το -ου- είναι ενιαίο φώνημα, όχι; Τα διαλυτικά είναι η σύμβαση που μας δείχνει ότι εδώ έχουμε δύο ξεχωριστά φωνήματα, -ο-ι-. Επομένως, εγώ θα άφηνα τα διαλυτικά. Όπως κάνουμε π.χ. και στη γραφή με κεφαλαία.


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2013)

Μερσί, με πείσατε. Βασικά δεν με ενοχλεί, αλλά δεν ήθελα να βγει το βιβλίο και μετά να κυκλοφορώ στο δρόμο και να με δείχνουν και να λένε: αυτός άφησε τα διαλυτικά στο ξέμπαρκο υ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2013)

Και τώρα, η επόμενη ερώτηση. Συλλαβίστε τη λέξη _προϊόν_.


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2013)

προ-
ϊ-
όν
Μα καλά, δεν ξέρετε την παροιμία;


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2013)

sarant said:


> ... δεν ήθελα να βγει το βιβλίο και μετά να κυκλοφορώ στο δρόμο και να με δείχνουν και να λένε: αυτός άφησε τα διαλυτικά στο ξέμπαρκο υ!



Σιγά, κάθε μέρα το συναντώ.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 20, 2013)

Μισό λεπτό - αν γράφουμε στο χέρι (δηλαδή στο Word) και θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε να χωρίσουμε τη λέξη στο _προ-_, δεν αφήνουμε τα διαλυτικά στο -_ϋ_-, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2013)

Υπάρχουν δύο περιπτώσεις. Η πρώτη είναι μια κανονική λέξη που χωρίζεται επειδή δεν χωράει στη γραμμή. Εκεί δεν τίθεται θέμα, τα διαλυτικά παραμένουν ως έχουν, είτε η λέξη βρίσκεται ενωμένη στην ίδια γραμμή είτε χωριστεί. Η δεύτερη είναι δύο λέξεις που θέλουμε να δείξουμε τη στενή σύνδεσή τους αλλά χωρίς να τις κάνουμε μία λέξη, οπότε βάζουμε ούτως ή άλλως ένα ενωτικό. Εκεί βέβαια δεν θα βάζαμε διαλυτικά. Και πάλι δεν αλλάζει τίποτε, είτε η λέξη χωριστεί λόγω τέλους γραμμής είτε όχι. Για παράδειγμα, "αμερικανοϊσπανικός" ή "αμερικανο-ισπανικός" πόλεμος, "προϊουράσιο" ή "προ-ιουράσιο" πέτρωμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2013)

Όταν οι πρωινοί κάνουν βραδυνές ερωτήσεις, τις κάνουν με χαρακτηριστικά κακή διατύπωση. Ρωτώντας για το προϊόν, εννοούσα πώς πρέπει να χωριστεί στο τέλος της γραμμής και η απάντηση είναι, όπως έδειξε με την ανάλυσή του ο Θέμης, είτε _προ-ϊόν_ είτε _προϊ-όν_. Και τα δύο είναι σωστά, και θα ήταν αστείο να μπαινοβγαίνουν τα διαλυτικά στο ι. (Αυτό ήταν το αρχικό point του παραδείγματος, αλλά τρέχα γύρευε πώς υλοποιήθηκε).

Και όπως λέει ένας μηχανικός, εδώ: «Η άδεια είναι προ-υπόθεση για να χτιστεί ένα κτίριο, όχι μετα-υπόθεση.»


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2013)

Επίσης, όπως θα χώριζες _προϊ-όν_, θα χώριζες και _προϋ-πόθεση_.

Άσχετο: Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάθε λάτρης της ετυμολογικής ορθογραφίας, της ιστορίας των λέξεων κτλ κτλ θα βγάζει σπυράκια όταν διαβάζει στη γραμματική ότι τώρα χωρίζουμε _έ-ντομο, έ-μπορος, ε-γκαλώ_ και όχι _έν-τομο_, _έμ-πορος_ ή _εγ-καλώ_.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 20, 2013)

Themis said:


> Υπάρχουν δύο περιπτώσεις. Η πρώτη είναι μια κανονική λέξη που χωρίζεται επειδή δεν χωράει στη γραμμή. Εκεί δεν τίθεται θέμα, τα διαλυτικά παραμένουν ως έχουν, είτε η λέξη βρίσκεται ενωμένη στην ίδια γραμμή είτε χωριστεί. Η δεύτερη είναι δύο λέξεις που θέλουμε να δείξουμε τη στενή σύνδεσή τους αλλά χωρίς να τις κάνουμε μία λέξη, οπότε βάζουμε ούτως ή άλλως ένα ενωτικό. Εκεί βέβαια δεν θα βάζαμε διαλυτικά. Και πάλι δεν αλλάζει τίποτε, είτε η λέξη χωριστεί λόγω τέλους γραμμής είτε όχι. Για παράδειγμα, "αμερικανοϊσπανικός" ή "αμερικανο-ισπανικός" πόλεμος, "προϊουράσιο" ή "προ-ιουράσιο" πέτρωμα.


Ας πούμε για την πρώτη περίπτωση: αν πρέπει να χωρίσουμε μια λέξη με _-ου-_, π.χ. _τουρίστας_, προφανώς δεν μπορούμε να γράψουμε _το-υρίστας_. Αν όμως γράψουμε _προ-υπόθεση_ (με το _υπόθεση_ σε άλλη γραμμή), δείχνουμε ότι το _-ου-_ δεν είναι δίφθογγος και άρα περιττεύουν τα διαλυτικά. Δεν τα θυμάμαι σωστά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Επίσης, όπως θα χώριζες _προϊ-όν_, θα χώριζες και _προϋ-πόθεση_.
> 
> Άσχετο: Είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάθε λάτρης της ετυμολογικής ορθογραφίας, της ιστορίας των λέξεων κτλ κτλ θα βγάζει σπυράκια όταν διαβάζει στη γραμματική ότι τώρα χωρίζουμε _έ-ντομο, έ-μπορος, ε-γκαλώ_ και όχι _έν-τομο_, _έμ-πορος_ ή _εγ-καλώ_.



Συγγνώμη, έτσι λέει η σχολική γραμματική τώρα; Με ποια αιτιολογία;


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2013)

Επειδή υπάρχουν λέξεις που αρχίζουν από _μπ-, γκ-, ντ-_.

Συλλαβισμός ονομάζεται η διαδικασία χωρισμού των λέξεων σε συλλαβές. Η διαδικασία αυτή χρησιμοποιείται στη γραφή για να χωρίσουμε μια λέξη, όταν δε χωράει στη μια σειρά και πρέπει ένα κομμάτι της να μεταφερθεί και στην επόμενη. Η διαδικασία αυτή ακολουθεί τους εξής κανόνες: 
*α) *Όταν ένα σύμφωνο βρίσκεται ανάμεσα σε δύο φωνήεντα, συλλαβίζεται με το δεύτερο φωνήεν, π.χ. _ε-πό-με-νος, α-νά-με-σα.
_*β) *Όταν δύο σύμφωνα βρίσκονται ανάμεσα σε δύο φωνήεντα, συλλαβίζονται με το δεύτερο φωνήεν, αν από αυτά τα σύμφωνα αρχίζει ελληνική λέξη. Αν δεν αρχίζει ελληνική λέξη, το πρώτο από τα δύο σύμφωνα πάει με την προηγούμενη συλλαβή και το δεύτερο με την επόμενη, π.χ. _έ-κτι-ζε (κτίριο), βι-βλί-ο (βλάβη), _αλλά _σύμ-φω-να, αρ-χί-ζει.
_*γ) *Όταν τρία ή περισσότερα σύμφωνα βρίσκονται ανάμεσα σε δύο φωνήεντα, συλλαβίζονται με το δεύτερο φωνήεν, αν από τα δύο πρώτα από αυτά αρχίζει ελληνική λέξη. Αν δεν αρχίζει ελληνική λέξη, το πρώτο από τα σύμφωνα πάει με το πρώτο φωνήεν και τα υπόλοιπα με το δεύτερο, π.χ. _κά-στρο (στρώμα), ε-χθρι-κός (χθες), _αλλά _αν-θρω-πιά.
_*δ) *Τα δίψηφα γράμματα, οι δίφθογγοι και οι συνδυασμοί _αυ _και _ευ _θεωρούνται κατά τον συλλαβισμό ως ένας φθόγγος και γι' αυτό δε χωρίζονται, π.χ. _έ-μπο-ρος, έ-ντο-μο, πεί-ρα, κο-ρόι-δο, παι-διά.
_*ε) *Τα όμοια σύμφωνα χωρίζονται, π.χ. _συλ-λα-βή, εν-νιά.
_*στ) *Οι σύνθετες λέξεις ακολουθούν όλους τους παραπάνω κανόνες, π.χ. _κα-τα-γρά-φω, πα-ρα-μι-λά-ει.
_


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2013)

Α, οκέι. Μεταφυσική. Θεωρούνται ένας φθόγγος.


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Ας πούμε για την πρώτη περίπτωση: αν πρέπει να χωρίσουμε μια λέξη με _-ου-_, π.χ. _τουρίστας_, προφανώς δεν μπορούμε να γράψουμε _το-υρίστας_. Αν όμως γράψουμε _προ-υπόθεση_ (με το _υπόθεση_ σε άλλη γραμμή), δείχνουμε ότι το _-ου-_ δεν είναι δίφθογγος και άρα περιττεύουν τα διαλυτικά. Δεν τα θυμάμαι σωστά;


Φαίνεται να αναφέρεσαι σε κάποιον κανόνα που εγώ δεν γνωρίζω - αλλά, και να τον γνώριζα, θα τον αγνοούσα. Μου θυμίζει την καταστροφική έμπνευση του ατονικού των μονοσύλλαβων (εντάξει, αν μπορεί να γίνει μπέρδεμα, βάλτε κι έναν τόνο). Το πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα ήταν προδικασμένο: γενικό ατονικό των μονοσύλλαβων, άπειρες συγχύσεις και κάποιοι λίγοι τόνοι κατά το δοκούν.

Η γραφή είναι σύμβαση. Η λέξη "προϋπόθεση" γράφεται έτσι, τελεία και παύλα. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την "προ-υπόθεση", όπως στο παράδειγμα του Δόκτορα. Ο χωρισμός λέξης επειδή δεν χωράει στη γραμμή _δεν αλλάζει τη γραφή της λέξης_. Αλίμονο αν άρχιζε ο καθένας τα δικά του. Οι δύο λέξεις του παραδείγματός μας δεν θα ξεχώριζαν, αν τύχαινε να χωριστούν μετά το "προ". Ας μην ξεχνάμε κιόλας ότι ο χωρισμός αυτός γίνεται εν πολλοίς αυτόματα, με προγράμματα συλλαβισμού. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά ανάγκη να μετατραπεί η σύμβαση της γραφής σε χαοτικό σύστημα. Αντί να κατατριβόμαστε με βυζαντινισμούς, ας αφήνουμε καλύτερα λίγο χώρο και για την ουσία.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Επειδή υπάρχουν λέξεις που αρχίζουν από _μπ-, γκ-, ντ-_.
> 
> Συλλαβισμός ονομάζεται η διαδικασία χωρισμού των λέξεων σε συλλαβές. Η διαδικασία αυτή χρησιμοποιείται στη γραφή για να χωρίσουμε μια λέξη, όταν δε χωράει στη μια σειρά και πρέπει ένα κομμάτι της να μεταφερθεί και στην επόμενη. Η διαδικασία αυτή ακολουθεί τους εξής κανόνες:
> *α) *Όταν ένα σύμφωνο βρίσκεται ανάμεσα σε δύο φωνήεντα, συλλαβίζεται με το δεύτερο φωνήεν, π.χ. _ε-πό-με-νος, α-νά-με-σα.
> ...


Τα έ-μπο-ρος και δεν συμμαζεύεται είναι ένα καλό παράδειγμα αντικατάστασης της ουσίας από τον εμπειρικό κανόνα. Αρχικά, ο γραπτός συλλαβισμός αντικατόπτριζε τον προφορικό συλλαβισμό. Συλλαβίζουμε περ-νώ επειδή λέμε per-no και όχι pe-rno. Δεν λέμε όμως e-bo-ros, λέμε em-bo-ros. Και το πρόβλημα δεν αφορά μόνο τα μπ, ντ, γκ, φθόγγους δηλαδή από τους οποίους αρχίζουν μόνο λέξεις που μας έχουν έρθει στα ελληνικά από αλλού, αφορά ακόμη και συμπλέγματα από τα οποία άρχιζαν ανέκαθεν λέξεις: αρχίζουν λέξεις από σθ- (σθένος), αλλά ο συλλαβισμός Ε-σθο-νός δεν ανταποκρίνεται με τίποτε στην προφορά. 

Δεν το λέω για να αλλάξω τη σχολική γραμματική. Καταλαβαίνω ότι, επειδή πρόκειται για μια γραπτή σύμβαση, η ομοιομορφία είναι χρήσιμη. Αλλά έχει αυτονομηθεί πλήρως ο εμπειρικός κανόνας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Συλλαβισμός ονομάζεται η διαδικασία χωρισμού των λέξεων σε συλλαβές. Η διαδικασία αυτή χρησιμοποιείται στη γραφή για να χωρίσουμε μια λέξη, όταν δε χωράει στη μια σειρά και πρέπει ένα κομμάτι της να μεταφερθεί και στην επόμενη. Η διαδικασία αυτή ακολουθεί τους εξής κανόνες: [...]
> *δ) *Τα δίψηφα γράμματα, οι δίφθογγοι και οι συνδυασμοί _αυ _και _ευ _θεωρούνται κατά τον συλλαβισμό ως ένας φθόγγος και γι' αυτό δε χωρίζονται, π.χ. έ-μπο-ρος, έ-ντο-μο, πεί-ρα, κο-ρόι-δο, παι-διά.



Άρα, η προϋπόθεση δεν συλλαβίζεται ποτέ μετά το προ- και το προϊόν συλλαβίζεται μόνο ως _προϊ-όν_ ή λάθος καταλαβαίνω τον παραπάνω κανόνα;


----------



## Themis (Oct 20, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άρα, η προϋπόθεση δεν συλλαβίζεται ποτέ μετά το προ- και το προϊόν συλλαβίζεται μόνο ως _προϊ-όν_ ή λάθος καταλαβαίνω τον παραπάνω κανόνα;


Το "οϊ" στο προϊόν δεν θεωρείται δίφθογγος, άρα μπορεί να χωριστεί. Αυτό μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις στο ΛΚΝ, αν κοιτάξεις πώς δίνει την προφορά στο "προϊόν" και πώς στο "κορόιδο". Εμπειρικά, θα έλεγα ότι, αν το [oi] είναι δίφθογγος και βρίσκεται μπροστά από φωνήεν, τείνει να αναπτυχθεί ο φθόγγος [γ], π.χ. το σόι, του σο[γ]ιού-σογιού.


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Τα έ-μπο-ρος και δεν συμμαζεύεται είναι ένα καλό παράδειγμα αντικατάστασης της ουσίας από τον εμπειρικό κανόνα. Αρχικά, ο γραπτός συλλαβισμός αντικατόπτριζε τον προφορικό συλλαβισμό. Συλλαβίζουμε περ-νώ επειδή λέμε per-no και όχι pe-rno. Δεν λέμε όμως e-bo-ros, λέμε em-bo-ros. Και το πρόβλημα δεν αφορά μόνο τα μπ, ντ, γκ, φθόγγους δηλαδή από τους οποίους αρχίζουν μόνο λέξεις που μας έχουν έρθει στα ελληνικά από αλλού, αφορά ακόμη και συμπλέγματα από τα οποία άρχιζαν ανέκαθεν λέξεις: αρχίζουν λέξεις από σθ- (σθένος), αλλά ο συλλαβισμός Ε-σθο-νός δεν ανταποκρίνεται με τίποτε στην προφορά.
> 
> Δεν το λέω για να αλλάξω τη σχολική γραμματική. Καταλαβαίνω ότι, επειδή πρόκειται για μια γραπτή σύμβαση, η ομοιομορφία είναι χρήσιμη. Αλλά έχει αυτονομηθεί πλήρως ο εμπειρικός κανόνας.



Λέμε και παραλέμε e-bo-ros και όχι em-bo-ros. Η προφορά διαφέρει από ομιλητή σε ομιλητή και συχνά, για τον ίδιο ομιλητή, από περίσταση σε περίσταση. Τέλος, διαφέρει από περιοχή σε περιοχή της Ελλάδας. Γι' αυτό και μια φωνητική γραφή αυτών των λέξεων (π.χ. τα b,d του Μυριβήλη) θα περιέπλεκε απελπιστικά και αδιέξοδα τα πράγματα. Πρόκειται δηλ. για (αν το λέω σωστά) αλλόφωνα.
Επίσης, δεν ισχύει ότι όσες λέξεις αρχίζουν από μπ, ντ, γκ μας έχουν έρθει από αλλού: μπαίνω, ντύνω, γκαστρώνω.



Themis said:


> Το "οϊ" στο προϊόν δεν θεωρείται δίφθογγος, άρα μπορεί να χωριστεί. Αυτό μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις στο ΛΚΝ, αν κοιτάξεις πώς δίνει την προφορά στο "προϊόν" και πώς στο "κορόιδο". Εμπειρικά, θα έλεγα ότι, αν το [oi] είναι δίφθογγος και βρίσκεται μπροστά από φωνήεν, τείνει να αναπτυχθεί ο φθόγγος [γ], π.χ. το σόι, του σο[γ]ιού-σογιού.


Το κορόιδο άλλοτε είναι δίφθογγος και άλλοτε όχι. Εξαρτάται με τι ταχύτητα το εκφέρεις. Εγώ πάντως το προφέρω σαν δύο διαφορετικές συλλαβές, ενώ στο "σκάσε, βρε βόιδι!" συνήθως προφέρω δίφθογγο. Και πάλι, η διαφορά είναι μικρή και διαπραγματεύσιμη ανάλογα με τον ομιλητή, τις περιστάσεις και το κέφι του (πβ. και τα περίφημα πιέζω, ποιότητα).


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 20, 2013)

Themis said:


> Φαίνεται να αναφέρεσαι σε κάποιον κανόνα που εγώ δεν γνωρίζω - αλλά, και να τον γνώριζα, θα τον αγνοούσα. Μου θυμίζει την καταστροφική έμπνευση του ατονικού των μονοσύλλαβων (εντάξει, αν μπορεί να γίνει μπέρδεμα, βάλτε κι έναν τόνο). Το πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα ήταν προδικασμένο: γενικό ατονικό των μονοσύλλαβων, άπειρες συγχύσεις και κάποιοι λίγοι τόνοι κατά το δοκούν.
> 
> Η γραφή είναι σύμβαση. Η λέξη "προϋπόθεση" γράφεται έτσι, τελεία και παύλα. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την "προ-υπόθεση", όπως στο παράδειγμα του Δόκτορα. Ο χωρισμός λέξης επειδή δεν χωράει στη γραμμή _δεν αλλάζει τη γραφή της λέξης_. Αλίμονο αν άρχιζε ο καθένας τα δικά του. Οι δύο λέξεις του παραδείγματός μας δεν θα ξεχώριζαν, αν τύχαινε να χωριστούν μετά το "προ". Ας μην ξεχνάμε κιόλας ότι ο χωρισμός αυτός γίνεται εν πολλοίς αυτόματα, με προγράμματα συλλαβισμού. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά ανάγκη να μετατραπεί η σύμβαση της γραφής σε χαοτικό σύστημα. Αντί να κατατριβόμαστε με βυζαντινισμούς, ας αφήνουμε καλύτερα λίγο χώρο και για την ουσία.


Δεν θυμάμαι πού τον άκουσα τον κανόνα αυτόν, γιατί έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια από τότε - οπότε μπορεί και να έκανε λάθος η πηγή μου. Σίγουρα όμως υπάρχει κανόνας που λέει ότι διαλυτικά μπαίνουν _όπου χρειάζεται_ (γι' αυτό και διαολίζομαι που βλέπω παντού πινακίδες «*ΑΡΤΟΠΟΙΪΑ»). Όταν γράφουμε «προ-υπόθεση» παύουν να χρειάζονται διαλυτικά, όποια κι αν είναι η λέξη. Νομίζω ότι έχουμε συζητήσει κάπου το αντίστροφο παράδειγμα: αν γράψουμε τον Άι-Βασίλη με κεφαλαία, θα προσθέσουμε διαλυτικά.
Δέχομαι όμως το επιχείρημα ότι η διόρθωση αυτή είναι λεπτομέρεια, και δεν χρειάζεται να βάλουμε τη Microsoft να αλλάξει τον συλλαβισμό στο Word ειδικά γι' αυτή


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2013)

Costas said:


> Επίσης, δεν ισχύει ότι όσες λέξεις αρχίζουν από μπ, ντ, γκ μας έχουν έρθει από αλλού: μπαίνω, ντύνω, γκαστρώνω.



Ισχύει όμως ότι πρόκειται αποκλειστικά για λέξεις που έχουν χάσει το αρχικό τους φωνήεν, καμμιά μα απολύτως καμμιά λέξη στα ελληνικά δεν αρχίζει από αυτούς τους συνδυασμούς. Αλλιώς, με την ίδια λογική υπάρχουν και λέξεις που ξεκινάνε από "βδ" (βδομάδα).


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2013)

Και _βδέλλα_. Άρα χωρίζουμε _ε-βδο-μά-δα_.


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2013)

Costas said:


> Λέμε και παραλέμε e-bo-ros και όχι em-bo-ros. Η προφορά διαφέρει από ομιλητή σε ομιλητή και συχνά, για τον ίδιο ομιλητή, από περίσταση σε περίσταση. Τέλος, διαφέρει από περιοχή σε περιοχή της Ελλάδας.



Βεβαίως, αυτό συμβαίνει, και το φαινόμενο έχει παρατηρηθεί από τους γλωσσολόγους. Λέγεται *απερρίνωση των μέσων ηχηρών φθόγγων /b, d, g/**. *Το έχει επισημάνει ήδη από τις αρχές του εικοστού αιώνα ο Γεώργιος Χατζιδάκις (τον παραθέτω εδώ, και μαζί άλλη, νεότερη επισήμανση, εκατό χρόνια μετά). (Δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν συμβαίνει και στο στόμα του ίδιου ομιλητή από περίσταση σε περίσταση).



Costas said:


> Γι' αυτό και μια φωνητική γραφή αυτών των λέξεων (π.χ. τα b,d του Μυριβήλη) θα περιέπλεκε απελπιστικά και αδιέξοδα τα πράγματα. Πρόκειται δηλ. για (αν το λέω σωστά) αλλόφωνα.



Το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο ότι τα μεταχειρίζονται ως αλλόφωνα, ενώ δεν είναι (δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι). Τα b, d και g, αν διδάσκονταν στο σχολείο, θα είχαν ευεργετική επίδραση διπλή: όχι μόνο στην προφορά της νέας ελληνικής (η τάση αυτή προς απερρίνωση δεν παρατηρείται μόνο σε καθαρά δημοτικές λέξεις, αλλά επεκτείνεται και σε λόγιες, πράγμα που ξενίζει τους πολλούς), αλλά και στη σωστή μεταφορά των ξένων λέξεων από τις ξένες γλώσσες στη νέα ελληνική.

(Τα λέω αυτά από την άποψη του τι θα ήταν καλό να γίνει, γνωρίζοντας βεβαίως ότι μπορεί και να είναι πολύ αργά).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Και _βδέλλα_. Άρα χωρίζουμε _ε-βδο-μά-δα_.



Σωστά, έχουμε δυο-τρεις αρχαίες λέξεις από βδ. Από βγ; Οι μόνες λέξεις που έχουμε είναι παράγωγα του βγάζω. Αυτό χωρίζεται ή όχι;


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2013)

Earion said:


> Το ακριβώς αντίθετο. Το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο ότι τα μεταχειρίζονται ως αλλόφωνα, ενώ δεν είναι (δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι). Τα b, d και g, αν διδάσκονταν στο σχολείο, θα είχαν ευεργετική επίδραση διπλή: όχι μόνο στην προφορά της νέας ελληνικής (η τάση αυτή προς απερρίνωση δεν παρατηρείται μόνο σε καθαρά δημοτικές λέξεις, αλλά επεκτείνεται και σε λόγιες, πράγμα που ξενίζει τους πολλούς), αλλά και στη σωστή μεταφορά των ξένων λέξεων από τις ξένες γλώσσες στη νέα ελληνική.
> 
> (Τα λέω αυτά από την άποψη του τι θα ήταν καλό να γίνει, γνωρίζοντας βεβαίως ότι μπορεί και να είναι πολύ αργά).



Δεν κατάλαβα τι λες, Εαρίων. Αλλά δεν ξέρω και αν κατάλαβες εσύ τι είπα εγώ. Κάτσε να το κάνω λιανά: είπα ότι δεν έχει νόημα η προσπάθεια του Μυριβήλη να γράφει π.χ. αbρί, γιατί σίγουρα θα βρεθούν άλλοι ομιλητές που θα το προφέρουν ambri, οπότε θα εισάγονταν δύο διαφορετικές γραφές (αμπρί και αbρί) για τη μία και μοναδική λέξη αμπρί, της οποίας η έρρινη και η μη έρρινη προφορά είναι απλώς αλλόφωνα.


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2013)

Κατάλαβα πολύ καλά τι θέλεις να πεις. Και θα διατυπώσω πιο προσεκτικά την απάντησή μου: η λειτουργία αυτού του φαινομένου (απερρίνωση των μέσων ηχηρών) επεκτείνεται στις λέξεις της νέας ελληνικής και δεν παρατηρείται μόνο σε καθαρά δημοτικές λέξεις, αλλά επεκτείνεται και σε λόγιες, πράγμα που ξενίζει τους πολλούς (έbορος, Σύdαγμα). (Μεταξύ των πολλών κι εγώ). Επιπλέον, επιφέρει αναίτια σύγχυση σε λέξεις προερχόμενες από ξένες γλώσσες.

Λέω λοιπόν ότι ΑΝ είχε γίνει έγκαιρα η χρήση των b, d και g, και μάλιστα στο σχολείο, αν διδασκόμασταν δηλαδή ότι άλλο το mb και άλλο το b, τότε και η προφορά *έbορος και *Σύdαγμα θα είχε ανακοπεί και φαινόμενα όπως αυτά εδώ





_ Κατάστημα στο Νέο Ψυχικό_

και




_Εξοχικό κέντρο στο Ξεροπήγαδο Ναυπάκτου_

θα είχαν αποφευχθεί. Δηλαδή η σωστή μορφή θα ήταν αbρί, και το αmbρί θα θεωρούνταν λάθος. Τα δύο αυτά ασφαλώς και δεν είναι αλλόφωνα.

Από την άλλη εγώ ο ίδιος αναγνωρίζω ότι η σύγχυση είναι τόσο προχωρημένη που μάλλον είναι πολύ αργά για την όποια διόρθωση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Από βγ; Οι μόνες λέξεις που έχουμε είναι παράγωγα του βγάζω. Αυτό χωρίζεται ή όχι;


Αφού υπάρχει το _βγάζω_ ή το _βγαίνω_, τότε _κα-βγάς_.

Χοντρικά ιδού ένας κατάλογος με τα δύο γράμματα από τα οποία αρχίζουν λέξεις. Πείτε μου αν έχω ξεχάσει κανένα.


*βγ
βδ
βλ
βρ
γδ
γκ
γλ
γν
γρ
δρ
θλ
θν
θρ
κλ
κν
κρ
κτ
μν
μπ
ντ
πλ
πν
πρ
πτ
σβ
σγ
σθ
σκ
σλ
σμ
σπ
στ
σφ
σχ
τζ
τμ
τρ
τσ
φθ
φλ
φρ
φτ
χθ
χλ
χν
χρ
χτ*


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2013)

Earion said:


> Και θα διατυπώσω πιο προσεκτικά την απάντησή μου: η λειτουργία αυτού του φαινομένου (απερρίνωση των μέσων ηχηρών) επεκτείνεται στις λέξεις της νέας ελληνικής και δεν παρατηρείται μόνο σε καθαρά δημοτικές λέξεις, αλλά επεκτείνεται και σε λόγιες, πράγμα που ξενίζει τους πολλούς (έbορος, Σύdαγμα). (Μεταξύ των πολλών κι εγώ). Επιπλέον, επιφέρει αναίτια σύγχυση σε λέξεις προερχόμενες από ξένες γλώσσες.
> 
> Λέω λοιπόν ότι ΑΝ είχε γίνει έγκαιρα η χρήση των b, d και g, και μάλιστα στο σχολείο, αν διδασκόμασταν δηλαδή ότι άλλο το mb και άλλο το b, τότε και η προφορά *έbορος και *Σύdαγμα θα είχε ανακοπεί



Από την πρώτη παράγραφό σου συμπεραίνω ότι θεωρείς το φαινόμενο ανεπιθύμητο. Για ποιο λόγο; Υπάρχουν ανεπιθύμητα φαινόμενα στην εξέλιξη της προφοράς των λέξεων;

Στη δεύτερη παράγραφο: γιατί να ανακοπεί η μη έρρινη προφορά; ποιο στίγμα φέρει πάνω της που την κάνει "κακιά"; Υπάρχουν καλές και κακές προφορές (για να παραφράσω τον Μαβίλη);
Περαιτέρω, θεωρώ τελείως αβάσιμο αυτό το αν....τότε..., και επίσης μου θυμίζει εποχές τού "αν διδασκόμασταν από την αρχή στο σχολείο ότι άλλο άλογο και άλλο ίππος, τότε η χρήση της λέξης 'άλογο' θα είχε ανακοπεί".

Τέλος, δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς όταν λες "επιφέρει αναίτια σύγχυση σε λέξεις προερχόμενες από ξένες γλώσσες".


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2013)

Νίκελ, ξέχασες το ψτ! ;)


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2013)

Γιατί όχι και το σλ;
Στα βυζαντινά χρόνια μας ενοχλούσε και οι σλάβοι γίναν σκλαβηνοί, αλλά τώρα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2013)

sarant said:


> Γιατί όχι και το σλ;


Βεβαίως! _Πρό-σλη-ψη._

(Για να βρείτε αυτά που ξέχασα τα αράδιασα.  )


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2013)

Αλλόφωνα δεν πρέπει να είναι, γιατί, όπως στρώθηκα και διάβασα, αλλόφωνα είναι π.χ. το [k] και το [k'], που δεν μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν το ένα το άλλο μέσα στο ίδιο περιβάλλον, αφού αυτό θα οδηγούσε σε λανθασμένη προφορά: [kalos] και *[k'alos]. Το περιβάλλον του k' είναι τα /i/, /e/, ενώ του k είναι τα /a/, /o/, /u/. Τα αλλόφωνα δηλ. αλληλοαποκλείονται μέσα στο ίδιο περιβάλλον: ή το ένα ή το άλλο (αυτό λέγεται _συμπληρωματική κατανομή_). Οπότε υποθέτω πως τα b-mb, d-nd κλπ. είναι ξεχωριστά φωνήματα· αλλά αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει εντέλει και που είναι η άποψή μου, είναι πως είναι φωνήματα σε _ελεύθερη εναλλαγή_:

Λέμε ότι δυο φθόγγοι βρίσκονται σε ελεύθερη εναλλαγή όταν μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν ο ένας τον άλλο στο ίδιο περιβάλλον χωρίς όμως αυτό να επιφέρει σημασιολογικές αλλαγές. Η λέξη, δηλαδή, παραμένει η ίδια και με τον ένα και με τον άλλο από τους ελεύθερα εναλλασσόμενους φθόγγους. Π.χ. στα Αγγλικά, το φώνημα /p/ έχει δυο αλλόφωνα, ένα με δασύτητα [ph] και ένα χωρίς δασύτητα [p]. Οι φθόγγοι αυτοί βρίσκονται σε συμπληρωματική κατανομή[, δηλ.] Το δασύ [ph] βρίσκεται στην αρχή της λέξης και αμέσως πριν από φωνήεν ή στην αρχή μιας συλλαβής πριν από τονισμένο φωνήεν, ενώ το μη δασύ βρίσκεται στα άλλα περιβάλλοντα. Συγκρίνετε τα παραδείγματα στο (13):

(13) [phin] "καρφίτσα"
.....[spin] "σβουρίζω"

Αλλά στο τέλος της λέξης, τα αλλόφωνα αυτά εναλλάσσονται ελεύθερα. Μπορούμε δηλαδή να βρούμε αδιάκριτα ή το ένα ή το άλλο. Π.χ.

(14) [thop] "κορυφή"
.....[thoph] "κορυφή".

Σχέση ελεύθερης εναλλαγής μπορεί να υπάρχει όχι μόνο ανάμεσα σε αλλόφωνα αλλά και ανάμεσα σε φωνήματα. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα προσφέρει η λέξη "economics", που προφέρεται πότε με αρχικό φώνημα /e/, [ekonomiks], και πότε με αρχικό φώνημα /i/, [ikonomiks], χωρίς αυτό να προκαλέσει αλλαγή ούτε στην έννοια ούτε στην ορθότητα της προφοράς. Σημειώνεται ότι το αν οι ελεύθερα εναλλασσόμενοι φθόγγοι είναι αλλόφωνα ή ξεχωριστά φωνήματα αποφασίζεται από δεδομένα ανεξάρτητα από το φαινόμενο της ελεύθερης εναλλαγής.

(Ειρήνη Φιλιππάκη-Warburton, _Εισαγωγή στη θεωρητική γλωσσολογία_, εκδ. Νεφέλη, Αθήνα 1992, σελ. 55)


----------



## Costas (Oct 20, 2013)

Οριακό μου φαίνεται αυτό το Σλάβος· κύριο όνομα είναι. Δυσκολεύομαι να συλλαβίσω προ-σληψη με επιχείρημα τον Σλάβο, που μάλιστα εγώ τουλάχιστον τον προφέρω /sl/ και όχι /zl/, όπως την πρόσληψη. Μήπως υπάρχει καμιά άλλη λέξη από σλ-; κανένα ζ'λάπ(ι), ας πούμε;


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2013)

σλαβικός. :)
και ο Σλούκας ο μπασκετμπολίστας.

Από ζλ έχεις τον Ζλατάνο. Δεν ξέρω γιατί να μη μετράνε τα *ελληνικά* κύρια ονόματα.

Επίσης, και εδώ με πλήγωσε ο Νίκελ, ξέχασε το ΖΝ (ζνίχι, κοτζάμ άρθρο είχα γράψει)
Το οποίο σε μερικά λεξικά καταχωρείται στο ΣΝίχι.


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2013)

Και, αφού βάζεις το ΤΜ που έχει μόνο αρχαίες λέξεις, πρέπει να βάλεις και το ΤΛ (τλήμων)


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2013)

Αυτά που λέω ότι χωρίζονται έτσι (π.χ. _πρό-σλη-ψη_) πηγαίνω και τα τσεκάρω και στο Ορθογραφικό, να δω αν συμφωνεί και το Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας. Εκεί λοιπόν, επειδή υπάρχει το _τμήμα_, χωρίζουν και _α-τμός_. Αλλά λέξη από _τλ-_ δεν θεωρούν ότι έχουμε, οπότε _τίτ-λος_.

Α, ναι. Και _μπίζ-νες_.


----------



## Costas (Oct 21, 2013)

Α ναι, ο Ζλατάνος οπωσδήποτε: πα-ζλ!
Ζνίχι, οπότε: Α-ζνα-βούρ.


----------



## sarant (Oct 21, 2013)

Υπάρχει μια συντονισμένη αντιζνιχική εκστρατεία, βλέπω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άρα, η προϋπόθεση δεν συλλαβίζεται ποτέ μετά το προ- και το προϊόν συλλαβίζεται μόνο ως _προϊ-όν_ ή λάθος καταλαβαίνω τον παραπάνω κανόνα;



Από το Σχολικό (ΛΣΓ):

Φωνήεντα που συμπροφέρονται απαρτίζοντας μία συλλαβή (γνήσιες και καταχρηστικές δίφθογγοι, π.χ. _αϊ, άι, αη, οϊ, όι, οη — ια, ιο, ιε, οια, ιου, οιε, οιου_ κ.ά.) θεωρούνται ένα φωνήεν και δεν χωρίζονται:
_κορόι-δο, βόη-θα, νεράι-δα, αϊ-τός, δια-βάζω, βια-σύνη, ά-δειος, χτυπιέ-ται, ποτη-ριού_ (Σνίκελ: εννοείται ότι παραλείπονται εδώ τα ενωτικά για τις μη προβληματικές συλλαβές)

Όταν δεν συμπροφέρονται σε μία συλλαβή, χωρίζονται:
_δι-αβατήριο, βι-ασμός, αδει-ούχος, πρατηρι-ούχος, κακοποι-οί, αλλοι-ώνω_

Τώρα, να σας πω την αλήθεια, δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι τα προγράμματα αυτόματου συλλαβισμού είναι τόσο έξυπνα ώστε να κάνουν όλες αυτές τις διακρίσεις. Είναι πιθανότερο να εφαρμόζουν τον πρώτο κανόνα και στις δεύτερες περιπτώσεις, δηλαδή _δια-βάζω_ και _δια-βατήριο_. Όταν θα δείτε το δεύτερο, δεν ξέρετε ότι έχει εφαρμοστεί ο κανόνας για την πρώτη περίπτωση.


----------



## Costas (Oct 21, 2013)

Όχι, εγώ δεν το ζνομπάρω καθόλου το ζνίχι, α ζνομίζεις εσύ ό,τι θες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 21, 2013)

Costas said:


> Α ναι, ο Ζλατάνος οπωσδήποτε: πα-ζλ!



Δεν μετράει. Το ζλ δεν είναι συλλαβή.


Με το γγ τι κάνουμε; Πιάνεται ο κανόνας που λέει ότι τα διπλά χωρίζονται ή αφού αρχίζει λέξη από γγ (γγαστρώνω) και είναι ένα φώνημα δεν χωρίζεται;


----------



## Costas (Oct 21, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν μετράει. Το ζλ δεν είναι συλλαβή.


Μ' αρέσει η αίσθηση του χιούμορ σου. Τέλος πάντων, θα το λύσουμε το παζλάκι, πού θα πάει!


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Με το γγ τι κάνουμε; Πιάνεται ο κανόνας που λέει ότι τα διπλά χωρίζονται ή αφού αρχίζει λέξη από γγ (γγαστρώνω) και είναι ένα φώνημα δεν χωρίζεται;



Με βάση την άποψη ότι δεν έχουμε λέξεις που να αρχίζουν από _γγ_-, χωρίζουμε τα δύο γ, π.χ. _εγ-γο-νός_, είτε το προφέρουμε [eŋgonós] είτε [egonós]. Ούτε η σύνθεση ούτε η προφορά (βλ. _πρό-σλη-ψη_) παίζουν ρόλο σ' αυτά τα πράγματα, που πρέπει να εξυπηρετηθούν όσο πιο μηχανιστικά γίνεται.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2013)

sarant said:


> Αν σε ένα κείμενο έχω τη λέξη "προϋποθέσεις" και τυπωθεί σε βιβλίο και τα φέρει ο διάολος να τελειώνει η σειρά στο προ-, το "υποθέσεις" στην από κάτω αράδα θα έχει διαλυτικά πάνω στο υ;


Ο κανόνας είναι ότι το υ στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να έχει διαλυτικά· το ενωτικό που προηγείται ξεκαθαρίζει την κατάσταση (όπως ακριβώς θα την ξεκαθάριζε και η ύπαρξη τόνου στο προηγούμενο γράμμα). Το ότι θα αλλάξει ο συλλαβισμός θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί μόνον αν κάποιος δεν εκμεταλλεύεται τις δυνατότητες που προσφέρει το Word για τον χειρισμό παρόμοιων περιπτώσεων. Το επιχείρημα ότι η ύπαρξη διαλυτικών πρέπει να είναι η ίδια είτε η λέξη είναι ολόκληρη είτε κομμένη λόγω συλλαβισμού είναι εντελώς λάθος, όπως αποδεικνύει η πρακτική στη γραφή με κεφαλαία.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι, όταν υπάρχουν δύο διαμετρικά αντίθετες απόψεις πάνω σε ένα ήσσονος σημασίας θέμα, περνάμε σε βυζαντινισμό. Στο δικό μου Word, ίσως εξαιτίας της έκδοσης ή του διαφορετικού ορθογραφικού διορθωτή, όταν η _ϋπόθεση_ της _προϋπόθεσης_ βρεθεί αποκάτω, δεν χάνει τα διαλυτικά της. Και, πιστέψτε με, αυτό ούτε με ενοχλεί ούτε με προβληματίζει.

Τον κανόνα («το υ στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να έχει διαλυτικά») τον αγνοώ — και με τις δύο σημασίες τού _αγνοώ_.


----------



## Earion (Oct 21, 2013)

Και επιπλέον διευκρίνισε, Ζάζουλα, πώς ακριβώς εκμεταλλεύεται κανείς τις δυνατότητες του λογισμικού (είτε του απλού Word είτε του προχωρημένου λογισμικού σελιδοποίησης, γιατί αυτό το δεύτερο εννοεί ο sarant), ώστε να έχει και σωστό συλλαβισμό και ύψιλον χωρίς διαλυτικά (προ-υ-πό-θε-ση).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι, όταν υπάρχουν δύο διαμετρικά αντίθετες απόψεις πάνω σε ένα ήσσονος σημασίας θέμα, περνάμε σε βυζαντινισμό.


Τα διαλυτικά μπαίνουν _μόνον _όταν χρειάζονται. Όταν συλλαβίζεται το οϋ σε ο-υ πολύ απλά _δεν _χρειάζονται, οπότε _δεν _μπαίνουν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Τα διαλυτικά μπαίνουν _μόνον _όταν χρειάζονται. Όταν συλλαβίζεται το οϋ σε ο-υ πολύ απλά _δεν _χρειάζονται, οπότε _δεν _μπαίνουν.



Α, μάλιστα, εννοούσες τον κανόνα για τα διαλυτικά, όχι κάποιον κανόνα του συλλαβισμού. Πρακτικά αυτό προϋποθέτει ότι το πρόγραμμα συλλαβισμού των προγραμμάτων που επιτρέπουν συλλαβισμό των λέξεων σε σελιδοποίηση (βιβλίων, ηλεβιβλίων, ιστοσελίδων) επιτρέπει δυναμικό συλλαβισμό, δηλαδή αφαίρεση των διαλυτικών όταν βρίσκονται στην αρχή της γραμμής και επαναφορά τους όταν το ο ενώνεται με το υ.


----------



## Earion (Oct 22, 2013)

Μπράβο, αυτό ακριβώς ρωτώ τον Ζάζουλα αν (ξέρει πώς) γίνεται.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

Earion said:


> Μπράβο, αυτό ακριβώς ρωτώ τον Ζάζουλα αν (ξέρει πώς) γίνεται.


Καλημέρα. Μπορεί να γίνεται (αλλά όχι στο δικό μου Word). Στη δυναμική εφαρμογή η λέξη δεν χάνει τα διαλυτικά της αλλά το πρόγραμμα στέλνει εντολή να εμφανιστεί το γράμμα που ξέρει (από τον προγραμματιστή) ότι πρέπει να μπει στη θέση του _ΰ_ ή του _ϊ_. Έτσι θα εμφανίσει _προ-υπόθεση_ ή _προ-ιόν_. Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε για το _προ-ιόν_, αλλά η _προ-υπόθεση_ θα με κάνει να υποθέσω ότι έτσι γράφτηκε η λέξη, με το ενωτικό.


----------



## sarant (Oct 22, 2013)

Ωχ, είναι κι αυτή η παράμετρος που δεν την είχα σκεφτεί, ειδικά στους σχιζολεκτικούς καιρούς μας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

Υποθέτω ότι όλοι έχουμε αντιληφθεί αυτή την αδυναμία του συλλαβισμού: αν δούμε _αγγλο-_ στην πάνω γραμμή και _ελληνικός_ στην αποκάτω, δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αν ολόκληρη η λέξη ήταν _αγγλοελληνικός_ ή _αγγλο-ελληνικός_. Η λύση
_αγγλο--
ελληνικός_
με δύο παύλες εκεί που υπάρχει ήδη μία για το ενωτικό είναι πιθανό να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα αισθητικής.


----------



## Themis (Oct 22, 2013)

Επί στοιχειοθεσίας υπήρχε και η λύση να επαναλαμβάνεται το ενωτικό στην κάτω γραμμή. Νομίζω όμως ότι έχω κάποιες δεκαετίες να το δω.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2015)

Βοηθήστε με, παρακαλώ, να συλλαβίσω σωστά τη λέξη "απενεργοποίηση". Είναι α-πε-νερ-γο-ποί-η-ση ο σωστός συλλαβισμός σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της γραμματικής;

Επίσης τη λέξη "δραστηριότητα". Είναι δρα-στη-ρι-ό-τη-τα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2015)

Νομίζω ναι και ελπίζω να μην εκπλαγώ (δυσάρεστα).


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 17, 2015)

Κι εμένα σωστά μου φαίνονται.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Άψογα. Θυμίζω σε όσους έχουν το Χρηστικό ότι περιλαμβάνει και αυτή την πληροφορία. Όπως και το Ορθογραφικό.


----------



## Alexandros (Aug 21, 2015)

Γεια σας,

Α­να­πτύσ­σω o­pen sour­ce συλ­λα­βι­στή της Νέ­ας Ελ­λη­νι­κής.

Α­κο­λου­θώ τον κα­νό­να δι­α­χω­ρι­σμού συμ­φώ­νων που α­να­φέ­ρει ό­τι ε­άν δεν ξε­κι­νά­ει κά­ποια ελ­λη­νι­κή λέ­ξη από τα δύο αρ­χι­κά σύμ­φω­να που έ­πο­νται έ­να φω­νή­εν, τό­τε τα σύμ­φω­να χω­ρί­ζο­νται.

Ο κα­νό­νας αυ­τός, που χρη­σι­μο­ποι­εί­ται στο (μι­κρό κί­τρι­νο) Ορ­θο­γρα­φι­κό Λε­ξι­κό, πα­ρα­βλέ­πει την πι­θα­νό­τη­τα το δεύ­τε­ρο γράμ­μα να εί­ναι μέ­ρος κά­ποιου δί­ψη­φου συμ­φώ­νου.

Θε­ω­ρώ ό­τι θα ή­ταν πιο σω­στό να χω­ρί­ζο­νται οι φθόγ­γοι συμ­φώ­νων α­νά­λο­γα με το φώ­νη­μα που πα­ρά­γουν, αλ­λά με­τά το πράγ­μα πε­ρι­πλέ­κε­ται με τα διπλής προφοράς ζευγάρια φωνηέντων π.χ.:
ευ­τε­λής
/ft/: *φτ*αί­ω​ε-υτε-λής !​ 
Χρη­σι­μο­ποι­ώ, ο­πό­τε, για το pro­ject τον πιο α­πλό και κα­θι­ε­ρω­μέ­νο κα­νό­να στον ο­ποί­ο α­να­φέρ­θη­κα αρ­χι­κά.

Στο ορ­θο­γρα­φι­κό λε­ξι­κό του Μπα­μπι­νιώ­τη βρή­κα έ­να α­ντι­πα­ρά­δειγ­μα και θα' θε­λα τα φώ­τα σας για το αν πρό­κει­ται για τυ­πο­γρα­φι­κό λά­θος:
Αλ­κμάν
'λ' και 'κ' α­πό τα ο­ποί­α ΔΕΝ ξε­κι­νά­ει κά­ποια ελ­λη­νι­κή λέ­ξη​Αλκ-μάν !​
Τα σύμ­φω­­να 'λ', 'κ' ό­ταν προ­η­γού­νται άλ­λου συμ­φώ­νου, συν­δυ­ά­ζο­νται για κά­ποιο λό­γο.

Δεν συμ­βαί­νει το ί­διο σε άλ­λες λέ­ξεις, που θε­ω­ρώ ό­τι συλ­λα­βί­ζο­νται ορ­θά, π.χ.:
αλ­κο­όλ
'λ' και 'κ' α­πό τα ο­ποί­α ΔΕΝ ξε­κι­νά­ει κά­ποια ελ­λη­νι­κή λέ­ξη​αλ-κο-ό-λ​και:
ε­χθρι­κός
'χ' και 'θ' από τα ο­ποί­α ξε­κι­νά­ει κά­ποι­α ελ­λη­νι­κή λέ­ξη: χθες​ε-χθρι-κός​

λέξεις που ξεκινούν από δύο μονά σύμφωνα:

```
βγ άζω
βδ έλλα
βλ αβερά
βρ αβείο
γδ άρσιμο
γκ αβίζω
γλ αδιόλα
γν αθιαίος
γρ αβάτα
Δν είπερος
δρ άγα
θλ άση
θν ησιγένεια
θρ άκα
κβ άζαρ
κλ αβανή
κν ημαίος
κρ α
κτ ένα
μν α
μπ α
ντ αβάνι
πλ αγγόνα
πν εύμα
Πρ άγα
πτ αίσμα
πφ ένιχ
σβ άρνα
σγ ουραίνω
σθ εναρά
σκ άβω
Σλ άβα
σν ακ
σπ α
στ λεγκίδα
σφ αγάδι
σχ άζω
σχ άζω
τζ άγκουαρ
τμ ήθηκα
τρ άβα
τσ αγάκι
φθ άνω
φκ ειάνω
Φλ αμάνδη
φρ αγγέλιο
φτ αίξιμο
φχ αριστιέμαι
χθ αμαλός
χλ αίνα
χν άρι
χρ άμι
χτ αποδάκι
```


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2015)

Γεια σου, Αλέξανδρε. Καλωσήρθες. Χαίρομαι που έχεις γράψει συλλαβιστή. Είχα γράψει κι εγώ, σε DOS, και τον έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε μερικές δεκάδες βιβλία και λεξικά. 

Για τα προβλήματά σου: 

Ο _Αλκμάν_ χωρίζεται έτσι (Αλκ-μάν) γιατί αν χωριζόταν διαφορετικά (Α-λκμάν ή Αλ-κμάν) θα είχαμε δύο σύμφωνα (λκ ή κμ) από τα οποία δεν αρχίζει λέξη.

Ο _ε-χθρι-κός_ χωρίζεται έτσι γιατί ο κανόνας (#14) λέει:

Όταν τρία ή περισσότερα σύμφωνα βρίσκονται ανάμεσα σε δύο φωνήεντα, συλλαβίζονται με το δεύτερο φωνήεν, αν από τα *δύο* πρώτα από αυτά αρχίζει ελληνική λέξη.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και με χαρά να βοηθήσω και σε ό,τι άλλο θέλεις.


----------



## Alexandros (Aug 21, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και καλώς σας βρήκα!
Τον δικό μου συλλαβιστή τον γράφω σε golang (πτυχιακή), πιθανώς να φτιάξω και μια έκδοση σε javascript άμα βρω χρόνο.

Έχω κι άλλες απορίες ασφαλώς :)

Στο ίδιο λεξικό, η λέξη _Αεκτζής_ χωρίζεται ως _Α-ε-κτζής_, καθώς υπάρχει λέξη που ξεκινάει από *κτ*.
Δεν υπάρχει λέξη που να ξεκινάει όμως απο κτζ. Εγώ θα την συλλάβιζα ως Α-εκ-τζής, γιατί θα έκανα λάθος;

Από την άλλη, η λέξη _αλτσχάιμερ_ χωρίζεται ως _αλτ-σχά-ι-μερ_, αν και υπάρχει λέξη που να ξεκινάει από *τσ*. Γιατί να μην χωριστεί ως _αλ-τσχά-ι-μερ; _


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2015)

Τα πράγματα ίσως μπερδεύονται όταν έχουμε δίψηφα σύμφωνα (μπ, ντ, γκ, γγ, τζ, τσ) ή διφθόγγους.
Μπορεί το Ορθογραφικό να χωρίζει σε _Α-ε-κτζής_ αν θεωρεί (όπως στον κανόνα που ανέφερα) ότι αρκεί να αρχίζει λέξη από τα πρώτα δύο σύμφωνα (το _κτ_ από το _κτζ_). Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι έχουμε το _κ_ και το δίψηφο _τζ_, τότε το δικό σου _Α-εκ-τζής_ είναι καλύτερο.

Ομοίως, _αλ-τσχάιμερ_ σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα τον δύο πρώτων συμφώνων (το _τσ_ από το _τσχ_). Το _αλτ-σχάιμερ_ είναι εντελώς περίεργο, ιδίως αν σκεφτούμε ότι το _τσ_ είναι το γερμανικό _z_ στην ξένη λέξη. Μάλιστα, το Χρηστικό κάνει μια ετυμολογική επιλογή και χωρίζει _Αλτσ-χά-ι-μερ_. Κάποιοι θα προτιμούσαν το _Αλτσ-χάι-μερ_ (δες εδάφιο δ του κανόνα στο #14).


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω την ερμηνεία για τον Αλκμάν(α, δεν εχω ιδέα πώς κλίνεται). 
Δεν αρχίζει λέξη ελληνική από λκμ ούτε από κμ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω την ερμηνεία για τον Αλκμάν(α, δεν εχω ιδέα πώς κλίνεται).
> Δεν αρχίζει λέξη ελληνική από λκμ ούτε από κμ.





nickel said:


> Ο _Αλκμάν_ χωρίζεται έτσι (Αλκ-μάν) γιατί αν χωριζόταν διαφορετικά (Α-λκμάν ή Αλ-κμάν) θα είχαμε δύο σύμφωνα (λκ ή κμ) από τα οποία δεν αρχίζει λέξη.



Η ερμηνεία για τον _Αλκμάνα_ είναι ότι χωρίζεται _Αλκ-μάν_ για τους λόγους που αναφέρεις κι εσύ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2015)

Η αμφιλεγόμενη (αρχαία) ελληνική λέξη που αρχίζει από κμ- και μπορεί να δίνει τη λύση σε τέτοιες δυσκολίες είναι ο _κμητός_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2015)

Καλημέρες

Δεν βάζουμε αρχαίες λέξεις στη λίστα. Και επίσης έχουμε λέξεις και αρχικά σύμφωνα που δεν υπήρχαν στην αρχαία (π.χ. βγ-άζω).

Με την ευκαιρία: Έχω βάλει τη λίστα μου στο #28. Τα δύο αρχικά σύμφωνα που επιτρέπει είναι:
*βγ, βδ, βλ, βρ, γδ, γκ, γλ, γν, γρ, δρ, θλ, θν, θρ, κλ, κν, κρ, κτ, μν, μπ, ντ, πλ, πν, πρ, πτ, σβ, σγ, σθ, σκ, σλ, σμ, σπ, στ, σφ, σχ, τζ, τμ, τρ, τσ, φθ, φλ, φρ, φτ, χθ, χλ, χν, χρ, χτ* 

Περιέχει το σμ που έχει ξεχάσει ο Αλέξανδρος στη λίστα του (#59).

Δεν περιέχει τα ξενικά:
Δνείπερος
κβάζαρ
πφένιχ
και το δημώδες:
φκιάχνω

Θα πρότεινα να αφαιρεθούν τα παραπάνω αρχικά και επίσης στη λίστα του #59 να χρησιμοποιηθούν λέξεις της δημοτικής όχι ξενικής προέλευσης, π.χ. όχι πλαγγόνα, Πράγα, Σλάβα, στλεγκίδα, τζάγκουαρ, Φλαμανδή.


----------



## Alexandros (Aug 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Θα πρότεινα να αφαιρεθούν τα παραπάνω αρχικά και επίσης στη λίστα του #59 να χρησιμοποιηθούν λέξεις της δημοτικής όχι ξενικής προέλευσης, π.χ. *όχι πλαγγόνα, Πράγα, Σλάβα, στλεγκίδα, τζάγκουαρ, Φλαμανδή*.


Δεν έχω δικαίωμα επεξεργασίας του μηνύματος #59, καθώς πέρασε το χρονικό περιθώριο που επέτρεπε αλλαγές.
Στη νέα λίστα, σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις της άνω παράθεσης, θα άλλαζαν τα παρακάτω:

```
πλ αγγόνα  -> πλ αγιά
Πρ άγμα    -> πρ άγμα
στ λεγκίδα -> στ αγόνα
τζ άγκουαρ -> τζ άμι
Φλ αμανδή  -> φλ έβα
```

Όμως η λέξη Σλάβα, με ποια ελληνική θα μπορούσε να αντιστοιχηθεί;

```
Σλ άβα ->
          σλ άιτς    (ξένη)
          σλ άλομ    (ξένη)
          σλ ανγκ    (ξένη)
          σλ έπι     (ξένη)
          σλ ιπ      (ξένη)
          σλ ιπινγκ  (ξένη)
          σλ όγκαν   (ξένη)
```





nickel said:


> Περιέχει το σμ που έχει ξεχάσει ο Αλέξανδρος στη λίστα του (#59).


Πράγματι, ευχαριστώ για την υπόδειξη (_σμάλτο_, _σμήνος_ κ.λπ.).





nickel said:


> Δεν περιέχει τα ξενικά:
> Δνείπερος
> κβάζαρ
> πφένιχ
> ...


Η βιβλιοθήκη χρησιμοποιεί regular expressions, οπότε είναι σχετικά απλό να δημιουργήσω μια πρόσθετη λίστα και να αφήσω τον χρήστη να επιλέξει σύμφωνα με τις προτιμήσεις του.

Λέξεις εξελληνίζονται συνεχώς, για παράδειγμα η λέξη _κβάντο_ (_κβαντισμός_ και άλλα παράγωγα). Θα μου ήταν τρομερά περίεργο να δω κάποια σύνθετή της στο μέλλον, π.χ. _αντικβαντιστής_ (λεξιπλασία μου, σαν τους Λουδίτες ένα πράμα), να συλλαβίζεται ως α-ντι*κ-β*α-ντι-στής και όχι α-ντι-*κβ*α-ντι-στής.

Αλλιώς να την πούμε κουάντο (χωρίς συνίζηση) και ξεμπερδέψαμε :^)


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2015)

Ίσως τελικά το επιχείρημα για τις ξενικές σαν το _κβάντο_ να έχει λειτουργήσει στην περίπτωση των Σλάβων, που έκαναν να δεχτούμε το _σλ-_ σαν αποδεκτό αρχικό δίψηφο. Έτσι όχι μόνο _παν-σλα-βι-σμός_, αλλά και _προ-σλαμ-βά-νω_.

Είναι καλό το επιχείρημά σου για το _κβάντο_, αλλά ίσως θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσεις εξαιρέσεις για κάποιους _αντι-κβαντιστές_, καθώς προς το παρόν θα πρέπει να ζήσεις με τα _εκ-βάλλω_ και _έκ-βαση_ κ.τ.ό. Οπότε όχι το _κβ-_. 

Για το _φκ-_ διχάζονται οι γνώμες: _γιά-φκα_ στο Ορθογραφικό, _γιάφ-κα_ στο Χρηστικό. Πόσες λέξεις νομίζεις θα έχει την ανάγκη να συλλαβίσεις: _άφκιαχτος_ ή _άφκιαστος_ και _αφκιασίδωτος_. Και η _γιάφκα_. Οπότε κάν' τα όλα _α-φκ_ να ξεμπερδεύεις, ή _α-φκ_ τα παράγωγα και _αφ-κ_ την ξενική _γιάφ-κα_. Για να κάνεις φιγούρα ότι έχεις και εξαιρέσεις.


----------

